# Tamecula to the beach?



## machinewsi (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm coming in to Tamecula on the 15th and was wondering if there is a "safe" route to the beach from there? My parents live in Fallbrook, and being the wuss that I am, I was also concidering driving to there place and riding to the beach from there.

Any help i can get from you guys would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

I used to live in Temecula and I have rode between Palomar and San Diego but never to the beach. I have heard that you can take the 76 across to Oceanside but I haven't ever rode it. You may want to just do some inland riding, there are a ton of roads that have nice rollers. I can give you a good route if you are interested.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

My living in SD county since '77: I recommend a more SCENIC, safer ride. But a couple of acceptable hills -- in sacrifice of being the safer route. It begin on Mission Rd (Hwy 76), in Fallbrook: Right-hand turn onto Olive Hill Rd, left-hand turn on Sleeping Indian Rd, right hand turn on North River Rd. Left turn on Douglas Dr. Right hand turn on Mission (Hwy 76) Oside -- driving it all the way into downtown. Actually further. Then Mission Expressway be the hill-less option.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

from fallbrook, get your photo.id, hit the base, two choice from mainside (main part of base) go out main gate, down into oceanside (boring) or go up nort, up to san onofre base, then go into San Clemente.

No bikes were allowed when I was stationed there, but some recent threads say you can now.


----------

